# Millers Ferry



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

Supposed to take a trip up to Millers Ferry this weekend and was wondering if anyone has made it up there lately. Hopefully this rain and front won't screw us up to bad


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

so how did you do? We went up there fri thru sun. We kept about 30 crappie up to 1 and a 1/2 lbs a few cats and some bream. I got one cat over 3ft.


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

About the same I think we came home with 25 crapie all good size a few blue gill, few bass, and only 4 cats no big fish. Saturday was decent fishing but sunday was real slow. Is the water always that muddy up there or is from the rain?


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

ya'll are talking about in alabama, not Holmes creek, correct?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

millers ferry on the alabama river. Yeah it was pretty slow for us on sun too. I have only been up there a few times and this was clearer than I have ever seen it. The main river stays muddy but the backs of the lakes were pretty clear.


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

Everywhere we went was muddy. We stayed at millers ferry campground at the foot of the bridge and by the map they gave us me made it close but not quite to Gees Bend. What part of the river do you usually fish?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

We stayed in paradise point about 1 and a half miles down river from gees bend. We fished mostly a few miles down river from there. There is some nice deep lakes off of the river down close to the floating bouys.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I envy you guys! Sure would like to have a mess of crappie


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Check this out. Might make it more interesting for you!



http://www.wilcoxareachamber.org/crappiederby.htm


----------



## WillieFish (Mar 3, 2008)

The weekend you are referring to was real muddy due to about 2.5 inches of rain that fell in the watershed area. It cleared up pretty quick the next week. 

The crappie were almost on the banks before that cold snap came this past weekend. The full moon is here and by this weekend they should be almost in a foot of water. Look for them anywhere from 1 foot to 6 feet right now. 

And certainly don't go fishing without buying that $5 crappie derby ticket. You sure would hate to catch that $25,000 fish and not be entered in the derby. Or the $10,000 fish....or the three $5000 fish....or any of those 175+ $100 fish!


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

My grandparents hot a fishing camp on the river in Millers Ferry. I learned to fish up there! I haven't been back since like '83, but some of my best childhood memories are spring break and summer vacation on the river in Millers Ferry.


----------

